# Rough Idle



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

Does anyone experience a rough idle?? I feel mild vibrations through my floor panels whenever my car is idle.. ive replaced the trans mount and the engine mounts are fine.. could this be the throttle body or maybe i need injector cleaner??


----------



## boosted6.0gto (Nov 16, 2013)

Does the vibration go up with the RPMs? It could be just something loose or hitting the body.


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

Nope all vibrations dissapear when I drive but when the car is idleing the floor panels vibrate.. its not constant its kinda like pulsating


----------



## Lanceth101 (Jul 6, 2013)

So my CEL came on today and it turns out thats its the throttle postion sensor throwing off my idle.. where can i find one for an LS2... if i do have to pay out of poclet for a whole throttle body how much would it cost to install if i cant do it myself??...


----------

